# Öffenlicher Bereich > TV Tips zu Thailand >  Diskussionen/Meinungen zur"Villa Germania"

## schiene

*Am 23.Mai 2012 startet bei RTL2 die 8teilige Doku „Villa Germania – Forever Young“*

Rund 10.000 Kilometer südöstlich der Bundesrepublik haben sich 30 Deutsche in ihrem Urlaubsparadies Pattaya, Thailand dauerhaft niedergelassen: wenige Meter vom Strand entfernt leben sie in der elfstöckigen „Villa Germania“, einem zur Ferienanlage umgebauten Hochhaus. Häuptlinge in der deutschen Enklave sind die beiden Freunde Horst und Ingo.

In acht Episoden dokumentiert RTL II das Leben der Bewohner, die schon durch die eine oder andere Doku bekannt wurden, fernab der deutschen Heimat.


Was für viele hierzulande ein Traum bleibt, ist für sie wahr geworden: Die Bewohner der thailändischen Villa Germania führen fernab grauer Tristesse ein Leben bei Sonnenschein. Im Mittelpunkt der achtteiligen Doku-Soap „Villa Germania – Forever Young“ steht das Auswandererduo Horst und Ingo mit ihren deutschen bzw. thailändischen Frauen. Horst ist der Manager der Wohnanlage, er vermietet seine Appartements an Aussteiger, Frührentner und Urlauber. Ingo ist seit vier Jahren in Thailand und „Horstis“ bester Kumpel.

Nach ihren anstrengenden Tagen am Strand oder in der Ferien-Anlage stürzen sich die beiden zur Entspannung gerne ins Nachtleben Pattayas. Hier sind sie wohlbekannt und kennen sich in den Bars und Clubs der Stadt bestens aus. Horst, Ingo und ihre Gefährten genießen das Leben in vollen Zügen, am Tage und in der Nacht, und mit einer interessanten Kontrollinstanz: Hin und wieder erscheinen die deutschen Ehefrauen als Besuch oder Begleitung in der Villa. Und mit den Damen scheinen auch Werte und Moral wieder für kurze Zeit in das Anwesen einzukehren.
„Villa Germania – Forever Young“ läuft ab 23. Mai immer mittwochs um 22:00 Uhr bei RTL II.
Quelle:
http://www.klatsch-tratsch.de/2012/0...e-kommt/111159

----------


## Robert

Für mich wär das nichts, außerdem haben die da wohl reichlich überzogene Preise...

----------


## Erich

Bedanke ich mich jetzt schon mal bei RTL II für diesen wertvollen Beitrag (den ich garantiert nicht ansehen werde).
Einerseits geht mir so eine Berichterstattung a'la Blödzeitung am Allerwertesten vorbei, andererseits nervt's doch irgendwie, andauernd irgenwem erklären zu dürfen, dass das nicht "das" Thailand ist, sondern dass es da auch noch andere Gegenden gibt.

----------


## Enrico

Verfolgt das jemand? Ich musste es immer mal schauen, da Sawee es lustig fand. Aber nun juckt es auch sie nicht mehr. Ich find die Typen nur peinlich ...

----------


## Mai

Hallo Enrico.

Horsti und Ingo sind wirklich nur peinlich. Horsti erzählt uns seine (eingeschränkten) Lebensweisheiten und Ingo stimmt mit ein. Das hat eigentlich nix sehenswertes, wenn da nicht folgendes wäre:

Dieser Quatsch ist realistisch und passiert so wohl täglich in Pattaya. Es ist im Prinzip eine "Realityshow" mit unterirdischem Niveau aber mit Erinnerungswert für alle, die wir schon mal da waren oder und da auch mal wieder hin wollen. 
Ich nenne es deshalb " meinen kleinen Proletenurlaub"! 

Natürlich ging das mit meinem Proletenurlaub gestern Abend(27.06.) nicht, schliesslich haben sich da ja Spanien und Portugal darum gezankt, am Sonntag gegen Deutschland Endspielverlierer zu werden :cool: .

Viele Grüsse  Maimaimaimai

----------


## Enrico

Dieser Ingo geht ja noch. Gestern wurde ja erwähnt das er seine große Liebe erst vor kurzen verloren hat, was man so auf Bildern sah war es wirklich ne hübsche. Nun hat er auch seine feste Thaifreundin und ist zufrieden. Das mag ja alles noch gehen. Aber dieser Horst... Nee

Fußball hatten wir klatt vergessen gestern  :Verlegen:

----------


## schiene

hab noch keine Zeit gehabt mir das anzuschauen.
hab aber glaube auch nix verpasst ....oder doch?

----------


## Enrico

Nein, verpasst hast du nix. Habe gerade gesehen das wir die Sendung schon im Gespräch hatten und die Threads somit zusammen gefügt.

----------


## SAMI

Ich finde die Sendung sehr belustigend. Habe es sogar geschafft, alle 8 Teile auf DVD zu brennen. 

Auch die zweite Staffel werde ich mir nicht entgehen lassen. 

Die Handlung ist Geschmackssache, und ich sehe das Spektakel als reine Thailandwerbung.

----------


## schorschilia

und wann wird die 2. Staffel ausgestrahlt ?                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           

ich werd`s mir antun, muss allerdings vorher noch Bier einkaufen  ::  

die erste Staffel fand ich 1.5 x besser als Goodbye Germania und 7.5 x besser als die strengsten Eltern der Welt  ::

----------


## Enrico

Ist halt seichte Unterhaltung, aber die habe ich oft auch mal sehr gerne. Ein schönes Format um den Tag ausklingen zu lassen  ::

----------


## schorschilia

> Ein schönes Format um den Tag ausklingen zu lassen


da hast du allemal Recht.

----------

